# rotary washing line



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone found where to buy a rotary washing line in Thailand. After three years of looking iv given up, we have tried all that they can sell us frames on wheels do they not know it can get very windy here either it ends up down the street or crashes in to the car. I am reduced to the old fashioned string hanging from the pillars of the car port this is ok not good at night and after a beer or 2 nearly hung my self the other day.


----------

